# Surefire SW01: Who's Got 'Em? :)



## Chronos (Mar 1, 2007)

I thought I'd start a thread to track who has been lucky enough to obtain an elusive Surefire SW01 tailcap. Per threads here at CPF I understand there are two versions: thin and fat. I've been blessed to obtain two fat SW01s. 

This is a twisty LOTC tailcap, with a momentary feature a la' their other twisty LOTCs. I _LOVE _the aggressive knurls, as I can easily engage either momentary or twist it to full on. It works quite well when wearing gloves (hey, it gets cold at night during night hikes in the Winter here in the East!). Plus I have to admit it is pleasing aesthetically.

Msax, seery, milkyspit, anyone else... chime in? What version(s) do you have? What do you think?

How about some pics?


----------



## Novaflash (Mar 1, 2007)

No one wants to reply for fear they will be hunted down and stripped of thier prized tailcaps. Just kidding I would love to have one of the fat versions. I will just have to settle for my SW01.


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 1, 2007)

I have both versions, but the pics don't do their splendor justice  ...












bernie


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi bernie,

In your pics, which is which?, In Chrono's picuture, the rubber cap looks flushed whilst yours aren't.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Mar 1, 2007)

jumpstat said:


> Hi bernie,
> 
> In your pics, which is which?, In Chrono's picuture, the rubber cap looks flushed whilst yours aren't.



Chronos' version is the fatty and the rubber cap is not flush. It sticks out normally. The bottom pic of Bernie's is the fatty.

Oh, and I have two fatties.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 1, 2007)

Great pics Bernie! I'm going to take a couple and post 'em too.

jumpstat, the rubber boot extends past the end of the tailcap a la' Bernie's pics.

Yeah, Novasflash, you'll just have to suffer with that "thin" SW01


----------



## benchmade_boy (Mar 1, 2007)

you can just call up surefire and order one for like $50.00, but it is not the aggresive one. i have a SW02 on my L5 and LOVE it. but i think a SW01 would be better for the hand gun manovers. as you can not do the Harris grip with the shroud around the tialcap, but you can take the shroud off but it is a B***H to get back on. it took me about 2 hours to finally get mine back on.


----------



## DFiorentino (Mar 1, 2007)

...don't mind the misc. Ti in the foreground. 

-DF


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes this tailcap is aggresive looking and sure can cause damage... he..he.....It will be very useful if fitted to a long body like M3 or L6 body with a turbo head....yeah Brutal...reminds me of madieval times......


----------



## dizzy (Mar 1, 2007)

I have this "fatty" one





And another just like it, new in the package. :naughty:


----------



## Chronos (Mar 1, 2007)

OK, here's a couple of old pics (watching Idol, so no new pics right now)... 

Here's a fat SW01 attached to an old M2 body + detonator + KT1 + FM16:




Here's a fat SW01 attached to an old configuration on my Milky-modded KL3:




Here's a couple of my M180:


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey guys, one is fat the other is thin, physically does this refer to its diameter, fins size or what. With all the photos above, it still looks about the same, I stll can't distinguish them both.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey jumpstat, 

It refers to the size of the lobes. The "fat" version is quite broad across, broader than the "thin" SW01 and the SW02.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Chronos (Mar 1, 2007)

I knew you were holding out on us, 'dad!


----------



## UWAK (Mar 1, 2007)

Just my curiousity... is it also come in BLACK flavour? Cheers.

Frids


----------



## flashgreenie (Mar 2, 2007)

here is mine... :naughty:


----------



## UWAK (Mar 2, 2007)

So it's mean NO BLACK flavour?:mecry::mecry::mecry:


----------



## Chronos (Mar 2, 2007)

flashgreenie,

I also have an SW01 on my M3T, though I don't have the "Strike Bezel," just the crenelated bezel.

UWAK,

From my limited experience I don't believe the SW01 was sold in black. At least I've never seen one nor heard of one. Size15s is our resident Surefire expert, maybe he knows?


----------



## InfidelCastro (Mar 2, 2007)

Get ahold of Steve at TacticalSupply.com he may have some SW01's.


----------



## schrenz (Mar 2, 2007)

No, they never had been made in black.
I've both, soem pics may follow at the weekend.
best 
Jens


----------



## Size15's (Mar 2, 2007)

I believe I've only ever seen the SW02 in black, and not an SW01.

Great photos guys!

Al


----------



## mspeterson (Mar 2, 2007)

Here's mine....







SW01 New, SW01 Fatty, SW02





same order.....





SW01 New, SW01 Fatty


----------



## 65535 (Mar 2, 2007)

These fatties are really nice, did they ever make a SW02 fatty?


----------



## Owen (Mar 2, 2007)

I got two fat ones in the mail yesterday. I thought they'd been discontinued, and was expecting the smaller ones. Not sure I like them being so big, anyway.






added some crappy pics..


----------



## dizzy (Mar 2, 2007)

Owen, I'm sure someone here will gladly buy them from you if you don't like them.


----------



## nzgunnie (Mar 2, 2007)

Owen said:


> I got two fat ones in the mail yesterday. I thought they'd been discontinued, and was expecting the smaller ones. Not sure I like them being so big, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that on a leef body? Which size is it? 

I was interested in getting an SW01 for my 1x18500 leef body, I thought it would balance out the bezel on the other end quite well. Not looking at parting with one of your possibly unwanted SW01s by any chance?


----------



## Owen (Mar 2, 2007)

That's a Leef 1x18650 body. I only opened one, and would probably trade the NIP one for a NIP new version-edit: I have posted it in the lights for trade forum, so please don't turn this into a FT post, thanks. 
They were $50 each at LPS Tactical w/free UPS ground, and just came in last week. Maybe they still have some, but naturally I cannot guarantee that you will get the fat version if you order from them. 
btw, I know these are hard to find, and have seen people pay some absolutely ridiculous prices for them, but be advised: LPS is coming off my "good list", as I just experienced the most pathetic, and inexcusably incompetent, customer service of my life with them, and have no plans of ordering from them again. Ever.


----------



## nzgunnie (Mar 2, 2007)

The trick is not finding someone who was them listed, but finding someone who will ship them to New Zealand! Surefire wont ship anything intnl, not sure about LPS tactical, off to have a look!

*EDIT* Wow, what a badly designed website! They must have been playing the 'How many different fonts and colours can we use' game.

And no, couldn't find SW01s.


----------



## Owen (Mar 2, 2007)

They aren't listed, you have to call. They also have stuff like the black M2 bezel($30), but it isn't listed, either. Funny that I'm practically advertising for them after all the BS I've had to put up with the last month
I've bought from them several times in the past without problems, so I hope it goes well for anyone who buys from them because of my posts here.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 2, 2007)

great photos mspeterson! I love the side-by-side-by-side.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 2, 2007)

Here's a shot of an fat SW01 on my M3T:


----------



## Tightgroup (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a "fattie" on my M3T, love the look when you add the mil-spec bezel cover...


----------



## schiesz (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a fatty too.





schiesz


----------



## seery (Mar 3, 2007)

OK...OK...I *"had"* a few Fatty's


----------



## nzgunnie (Mar 3, 2007)

seery said:


> OK...OK...I *"had"* a few Fatty's



Wow, got any left, or getting any more?


----------



## dizzy (Mar 4, 2007)

seery said:


> OK...OK...I *"had"* a few Fatty's


:thinking:There....in the upper left.........no, the bottom right:sweat:.......er, no....in between the middle and the lower left.............I don't know, but I got 2 of those.:naughty: Thanks seery!!:thanks:


----------



## schrenz (Mar 5, 2007)

Here're my SWs:




Best
Jens


----------



## skalomax (Mar 10, 2007)

Should be Getting a Fatty SW01 very soon!


----------



## skalomax (Mar 10, 2007)

Here It is!

Thanks Scott!


----------



## cmaylodm (Apr 5, 2007)

Could anyone provide some measurements on the fatty and new versions of the SW01? Someone is trying to sell me an SW01 but they do not know which type it is and lack a camera to take pictures of it.


----------



## dizzy (Apr 5, 2007)

cmaylodm said:


> Could anyone provide some measurements on the fatty and new versions of the SW01? Someone is trying to sell me an SW01 but they do not know which type it is and lack a camera to take pictures of it.


The "fatty" version measures 1.5 in. across the teeth, and 1.25 from the base to the tip of the rubber switch cap. No idea about the smaller version.


----------



## mspeterson (Apr 5, 2007)

Sure, I get 1 15/32" wide for the fatty/old version and 1 5/16" for the slim/new version. If you measure the width of the 'flutes' at the greatest circumference you get 1/2" width for the fatty, 3/8" width for the slim. You could also have the seller stop by this thread, several people have posted pics of all versions together. It is very evident which is which when comparing them side by side!

add: they are both the same circumference at the base.


----------



## rollee (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you for this post guys, please keep those SW01 SW02 pics coming.
:candle::goodjob:


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Oct 17, 2012)

Is the Slim rarer than the Fatty? I prefer the looks of the Fatty though.

Does anyone have the original clear plastic packaging & instructions for the SW01 that they would like to sell? Please PM me.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 20, 2012)

Kiessling said:


>


That looks fearsome.


----------



## beach honda (Oct 21, 2012)

My contribution


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Oct 25, 2012)

At last, after many years, I sold my left kidney to get one! The doctors tell me I can never drink any alcoholic beverages again, but that's worth it!





​


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 25, 2012)

congrats on acquiring one, I'm not sure i'd give up alcohol though


----------

